# Second vizsla



## Northwestcooper (Oct 22, 2020)

Hi guys, i have a male pup who's coming up to 4 months old and i’m planning on getting a female pup when he’s 6 months old.
Right now he lives with 2 older female dogs and 2 cats and they all get along fine for the most part, some corrections have been made but that’s to be expected with a pup. Nothing serious. Me and my two vizslas will leave to go live on our own in the next 18 months or so.

So i’ve been reading about getting a second pup and most of the threads say it’s fine and two vizslas are better than one as long as you leave some time between them and yes it’s extra work but worth it.

My question is, how long does it generally take to bond with a pup? Will my boy be bonded with me at 6 months when i bring the second pup home? He does really well with his training and with the other dogs. I’ll be spending some alone time with the second pup to bond with her, will this have any negative affects on my boy? Finally, is there anybody in a similar situation that can give me any tips or info (good or bad)?

Thanks guys!
Mike


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Most recommend waiting until this first dog is 2 years old, before getting a new pup. This is so the first is trained, before you get a new puppy. As we all know puppies are very time consuming, and require a lot of short training sessions.

I got my second Vizsla, when my first was leaving for training. First Vizsla was only 9 months old, was going to be away at training for a minimum of 3 months. This gave me the time needed to spend bonding, and training with the new puppy.
The trainer lived very close by, and my dog could still be home on some weekends.
My daughter (in high school at the time), got her first Vizsla when my second V was a few months old. It only worked out well, because she was in charge of taking care of, and training her dog. 
I took care of her pup, while she was at school. Her pup was very bonded to her, and I helped her a lot on training recall, or any other problems she came across.

Keep in mind, I am retired, and a outdoors kind of person. I can plan my days around what I want to do with the dogs. Since that time, I have always had 3-4 Vizslas in the house. But as I've gotten older, I've gotten physically slower. So now I would wait until one has move advanced training, before adding another. 
Right now I have my senior V, two Vizsla (already trained when adopted ) that are 6 years old, and my 2 1/2 year old.
Even at their ages, they keep me very busy. They all need physical, and mental exercise. Taken out for off lead running, going on walks, and just one on one time.


----------



## Northwestcooper (Oct 22, 2020)

Thanks for the info TR, really appreciate it.

I’ve been doing more reading into littermate syndrome and i think waiting 12-18 months might be a good idea.

My only question is, if i’m a single male living on my own with my boy and bring a girl pup into the mix when my boy’s 12-18months old. Other than short training sessions were i can put my boy into a different room I’d struggle finding one on one time with the pup wouldn’t I? It would deffo be easier when my lads further along in development but i think i’d always struggle bonding one on one with the pup. Have you ever been in a similar situation?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

My puppy's were always crate trained.
So each dog is crated, while I work with the one. It can seem like a endless task, when you spend your days rotating dogs, so each get worked. Then have all of them out for relax, and playtime, then repeat the whole process over again.
I do recommend waiting until the first dog is around two years old, before getting your next one. If my kids had been young, or I worked a 9-5 job, I would not have been able to do it.

With you wanting to get a female. She is going to have heat cycles, and your dogs are going to have to keep separate during part of the cycle. It's a real pain in the rear. The males howl, and can think of nothing else but the female. At some point, the females are just as bad. Nature calls and they try to get to your male. Even neutered males get frisky, and have to be kept away from her.


----------



## Northwestcooper (Oct 22, 2020)

Coopers getting used to his crate and is coming along nicely with his training. I can imagine it being hard work having 2, i think it’s doable just exhausting. My lads living with 2 older dogs who are well behaved and i think that is helping loads. 

I’m gonna wait for a year or so from now and watch Coop develop into a civilised young dog and then put myself through puppy mayhem all over again. As tough as it is at times it’s all love with these dogs. He’s by far the smartest pup i’ve had and he’s so eager to please, it’s a treat to work with him... on a good day 

Thanks for the info TR


----------

